
Google gets its cloud together - CrankyBear
http://blogs.csc.com/2016/09/30/google-gets-its-cloud-together/
======
esthermun
Them hiring Diane Greene and her team is the best thing they have ever done
for that group. They are finally getting their ducks in a row to compete.

~~~
tw04
Which is rather ironic given what a complete and utter failure VMWare's
attempt at a public cloud was. That's not even commenting on vcloud
director...

~~~
boulos
Diane wasn't there anymore ;).

